# air pressure



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so i've always been told that you should keep your truck tires at 35psi. that at defensive driving schools that i have and some other folks that as the pressure is higher, better handling.

my tires are miches are rated 35max. I keep them on 35, tahoe's sticker says max 30. 

so whats the word boys?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

go by what it says on the tire, the manufacturer should know what they are talking about mroe than anyone.

my tires are recomended to be maintained at 50psi for road use and ive got a set of 31x10.50 A/Ts from BFG. for beach driving the signs in the OBX recomend 20psi.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Read your owners manual if you have the stock/OEM tires on your truck. They give "standard" pressures as well as any suggested adjustments for your type of driving (ie - hauling heavy loads, higher speeds, etc).

I typically keep my tires about 5psi over the "standard" due to a lot of highway travel and occasionally hauling stuff in the bed.

If they aren't the stock tire - check with the specific tire manufacturer to see their recommendations.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good thing is... if your tires run low...ya can always fill it with the air in yer head


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> good thing is... if your tires run low...ya can always fill it with the air in yer head


like a 30yr old beating up a 3rd grader...that was BRUTAL!

neil , go with whats on the rubber..



Jesse


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd suggest looking at the Firestone/Ford Explorer debacle.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> good thing is... if your tires run low...ya can always fill it with the air in yer head


Found yer Tica yet, Al?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Found yer Tica yet, Al?


Found your reality company yet Jeff?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> good thing is... if your tires run low...ya can always fill it with the air in yer head




wow its like that? keep talking chit. all of a sudden i start remembering stories of my bbq's in richmond. im sure the ms wants to hear the stories... afterall, you got a new garage apt now right????????????????opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Found yer Tica yet, Al?


thats my boy. you are now offically non token. you are al's repacement.

AC for LIFE


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i heard he did find is REALTY company. hold on can't type. gotta reach in the living room so i can close my fridge door....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I sure do feel the love here  good thing I know these guys have a love hate thing working or I would have to get my whuppen stick out.

Neil, go with whats on the tire for pressure.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> i heard he did find is REALTY company. hold on can't type. gotta reach in the living room so i can close my fridge door....


That's some funny chit right there, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Neil go with 32psi


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> i heard he did find is REALTY company. hold on can't type. gotta reach in the living room so i can close my fridge door....


Your just jealous because you have to walk into your kitchen to get a beer...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Your just jealous because you have to walk into your kitchen to get a beer...


fine, so I am but other than that walk I wouldn't be getting much exercise


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

damn


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Congratulations, Neil, you have just successfully hijacked _your own thread_.


----------

